# Kodi's First Swim



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I had no idea how quickly Kodi would take to water... sort of like a duck! It took no incentive on my part to get him in... my hands are just close to him because I wanted to be able to snatch him up quickly if he got scared. He loves the water!!!

We did learn, however, that you don't let a wet, long haired puppy walk home by himself on a dirt road... I have never seen such a mess!:brick: The next time we let him swim, he went right from the water into a towel, and got carried back to the car! The last picture is all fluffed up again, relaxing at the camp site.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

what a doll!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What a cutie. I love to see them swim. My boys like to swim, but Bella is not as fond of swimming. She will dip her body in though. Freddie will actually dive into the water from the banks!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awwwwww.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How cute! I love the last one where he's pooped out from his swim!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh how cute he is. Some like it better than others.

I remember our first trip to the Cape with Kodi. He wasn't too sure about the water, but had fun do RLH on the beach and getting all wet. So, the next summer, we took Kodi and Shelby and were awe struck when Shelby just went running into the water like a maniac. She loves the water.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks like he had fun. What a sweetie!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

How cute! My Brady loves the water. Dugan, he goes in, but he is not very into swimming. We just got back from Cape Cod a few weeks ago and took the boys to the ponds at Nickerson State Park every day! They loved it.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

So adorable...slightly off topic - can you please tell me what brand of harness he's wearing? Do you like it? It looks comfortable. Thank you!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

He's adorable and looks just like a duck in that water.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KSC said:


> So adorable...slightly off topic - can you please tell me what brand of harness he's wearing? Do you like it? It looks comfortable. Thank you!


It's a "Puppy One" harness. I liked it because it was very soft, and the chest panel is breathable. However, _HE_ doesn't like it going over his head. (especially coming off, when it pulls his ears forward) He walks reliably on a loose lead now, so I just use a collar for walking and training. I found nice step-in harness with a fleece padded chest piece for the car, but I don't think it would be a good walking harness, because it probably wouldn't dry out easily between uses.

If your puppy needs a harness, and prefers a step-in style, I noticed at Petco yesterday that there is a nice soft one with the "Dog Whisperer" label on it. It doesn't have the wide chest piece though.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

krandall said:


> It's a "Puppy One" harness. I liked it because it was very soft, and the chest panel is breathable. However, _HE_ doesn't like it going over his head. (especially coming off, when it pulls his ears forward) He walks reliably on a loose lead now, so I just use a collar for walking and training. I found nice step-in harness with a fleece padded chest piece for the car, but I don't think it would be a good walking harness, because it probably wouldn't dry out easily between uses.
> 
> If your puppy needs a harness, and prefers a step-in style, I noticed at Petco yesterday that there is a nice soft one with the "Dog Whisperer" label on it. It doesn't have the wide chest piece though.


Super - thanks so much for the information! I'll have a look around. Sounds like a step in option is preferred by the pup's!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

What a little fluffball! He's beautiful : )


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks like he had a great time. How cute!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*good to start young...*

I love the coloring! But not the mud on the way home...they are sort of like living mops!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Awww, Kodi is adorable! I love his colors! Glad he enjoyed his first swim.
Gina


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

OMG, what a cuttie! He is gorgeous and looks like Bumi's sister (almost same markings)

I still have to take Bumi swiming!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> I love the coloring! But not the mud on the way home...*they are sort of like living mops!*


ound: Ain't it the truth, Linda!

How fun to have one who likes the water and will swim. Fun, that is, until you have to dry and brush them :wink:

Tori won't get in the water. In fact she goes out of her way to avoid us when we're in the pool. However, she will put her toes in the stream if there's something interesting enough to her, such a little princess! :drama:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

psvzum said:


> What a little fluffball! He's beautiful : )


He's not a full ball once he's wet... then he's all legs, hocks and whippy tail. It amazes me how little there is to a Hav once you wet down the fur!<g> Here's a picture of him once's he's alrealy wet...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Rikidaisy said:


> I love the coloring! But not the mud on the way home...they are sort of like living mops!


So far, we've avoided most of the mud by catching him on the way in and doing quick feet/tummy rinses in the sink when needed.<g>


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> OMG, what a cuttie! He is gorgeous and looks like Bumi's sister (almost same markings)
> 
> I still have to take Bumi swiming!


I think Bumi's a little younger, isn't he? I'm sure he's smaller from your posts. Kodi is almost 17 weeks, and just topped the 10 lb mark!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Leslie said:


> ound: Ain't it the truth, Linda!
> 
> How fun to have one who likes the water and will swim. Fun, that is, until you have to dry and brush them :wink:


Yes, I'm wondering about that for next summer. His coat is already growing like crazy, and so far, it is really easy to brush... just a very gentle wave, and VERY silky. I'd kind of like to keep him in full coat. He's also registered as a Havana Silk Dog, and they allow neutered dogs to be shown in some classes. I thought that might be fun to try for someone who is a total novice at dog shows.

But at the same time, I DON'T want him to be just a "house dog", and he CERTAINLY isn't going to be a "serious" show dog. I want him to be outside doing stuff with us. I'm wondering how/if I'll be able to manage that as his coat matures. I guess time will tell. If I have to give up one or the other, it will be the long coat. But I'd rather have my cake and eat it too.:biggrin1:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

krandall said:


> I think Bumi's a little younger, isn't he? I'm sure he's smaller from your posts. Kodi is almost 17 weeks, and just topped the 10 lb mark!


Yes, boom boom is 14 wks


----------

